# Professional Rider Recommendations Merseyside



## Flame_ (3 November 2016)

More help, please, Merseyside people. My young horse says he will not now, never ever, under any circumstances, leave the yard on his own except for some div human on his back. I need someone to help him adjust his perspective...

So, highly skilled, not easily frightened, not too heavy (horse is 14.3 arab) rider able to take no **** but not totally terrorise horse. To come out to me near Knowsley Safari Park.

Thanks


----------



## Madam Min (3 November 2016)

Hannah Doggett is a fab rider and gets lots of good feedback. She has a Facebook page, Hannah Doggett Dressage


----------

